# WV Vehicle Inspection - What's covered?



## m39fan

It just keeps getting better! I just found out that we have to have all of our vehicles inspected when we get to WV. What does this cover? What I'm worried about is the following:

1991 Ford Explorer: surface rust around rear wheel wells and gas filler door, brakes work but would probably have to be replaced in a couple of months of road usage, tires with maybe 10,000mi left, shocks a little bouncy, chip in windshield.

1999 Nissan Pathfinder: ABS light on (sensor issue), Check engine light on, one fog light bulb burned out.

The Explorer is here with me, the Pathfinder is in WV with her. The Explorer was purchased to replace a 2wd UTV not be a daily driver on the road. It's safe enough to drive on the road as needed as-is but we thought we'd fix the items a little at a time. Now it sounds like we might not have that option. :-(

Can anyone tell me what of these things will have to be fixed BEFORE inspection? I can get body work done here by a neighbor that owes us $$$ if rust will fail the vehicle.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## buck_1one

Well it will depend on where you go. I'm going to guess that a larger "city" will be more strict on the inspections where as a small town shop might not look as hard. What is in the rule book and what the guy doing the inspection will actually check could be two different things.

To give an example I once had my truck fail because I had stickers on the back window. After arguing with the guy I went somewhere else told the other guy about the stickers and being failed, he said the guy was being a jerk, and gave me a sticker. Another time the guy looked soooo very hard he missed the fact that the windshield was cracked, lol.

So I can't tell you what an individual shop or person will fail or pass. I can tell you what I have run into here in my town where I get my inspections done.

*All* exterior lights have to work. Surface rust will not be a problem, as long as it is surface rust and not rusted through the body. I've had a 50/50 thing on the brakes and tires. They may check, then again they may not. I've never had them check shocks or struts, but I can tell you the rule books does call for them to be checked. I have never had anyone ask about any dash lights being on. The chip in the windshield will depend on where it is and how big it is.

IIRC you have 60 days to have the tags changed once you move here and one week to have an inspection sticker after it has WV tags. What I would do if I were in your shoes, stop by an inspection station tell them you will be moving into town soon and want to make sure the "car" will pass inspection before you go through changing the tags title etc. and see what they say.

Generally, inspections here are not that bad. If the "car" is in generally good shape you should have no major issues getting a sticker.


----------



## buck_1one

Oh yea, if you don't mind me asking. What part of WV are you moving to?


----------



## Beeman

http://www.wvstatepolice.com/traffic/mvi.htm

Here's the state requirements.


----------



## foxtrapper

I looked at that state police page earlier. What a remarkably useless description. For example:

"Check sheet metal, bumpers, fenders and frame. "

That manages to say absolutely nothing. Nothing about what the inspector is checking for, and what would cause it to fail an inspection. 

It's just as bad with regards to tires, brakes, lights, steering, etc.


----------



## clovis

If I were moving to a state that required vehicle inspections, I'd be milking my Indiana plates for as long as possible, maybe to the point of renewing the IN plates even after I moved there.

I still can't believe "My Man Mitch" hasn't forced us Hoosiers to have car inspections. Think of the tax revenue he could have...that tax and spend Republican has already raised taxes and fees on everything else.


----------



## HermitJohn

Iowa used to have a serious inspection for $7 back in 70s and 80s. They pulled brake drums, etc. Dealers and all hated it as they werent making any money on it. And people were using it to test used cars before purchase which again those selling cars hated. It was that thorough. Its long gone from what people tell me, dealer lobby finally made it disappear. They'd have to charge $50 to do something like that anymore.

Now when I moved here to AR in 90s, I was expecting simular kind of inspection. It was $3. Total joke. Basically if your headlights and turnsignals worked, you were good to go. Think they did have you toot your horn and turn on wipers. If you had real rough shape vehicle, you just asked around, always somebody handing out stickers just for the fee.

Anyway even Arkansas got rid of the inspection though they kept the fee....

So whats the fee for inspection in WV. If its super low, then figure its like the AR inspection and mostly for revenue enhancement. If its costly, then figure its serious safety inspection and I dont know, maybe emissions too. Being WV, I doubt emissions is big concern.


----------



## buck_1one

The cost for an inspection is $12. As to the emissions they do not actively check it, again it depends on the inspector if he looks to make sure the parts are still there.


----------



## tamsam

No holes in the body. Just cover with bondo and prime for a fix. Duct tape won't work. The may look at front brake pads if they can see them through the wheel. All lights on the body must work, ie back up, clearance, brake, tail and marker lights. If it is on the car it must work. Tires are your judgment. Chip in windshield can't interfere with vision. Some check emergency brake and some don't. Some check brake fluid and some don't. Find a little place in the country and show up just before closing time. And what part of WV are you coming to. Sam
PS Exhast is another if. Just be sure it is decent and not full of holes.


----------



## Darren

The key to guaranteeing you get a break is to know the mechanic. I'd suggest that once you know where you'll be living, post this question again. I know from personal experience a number of the local shows will simply take off the old sticker and put on a new one. But they need to know you and your vehicle. There have been cases where garages have been entrapped by the state. They had their inspection license suspended for a period of time.

For that reason any garage that hasn't had prior dealings with you is probably going to look the car over. I've seen cases where someone unknown to the mechanic walked into the shop and asked for an inspection close to quiting time. That's a red flag. They were told to come back the next day. 

Any garage owner will wonder about someone they haven't seen before. The question in their mind is are they being setup?

As I said once you have a location, ask again, I know I can make some suggestions for a specific area. But you still need to get to know the mechanic. It would be worthwhile to have something minor checked or fixed at the garage.

Even going in to price tires for a future buy can help you.

Over time a garge will know the general condition of your car. They will know if you maintain it. Those are the ones that are likely to do nothing or at most do the most superficial inspection.

FWIW, the cost of an inspection is the maximum. I've seen folks walk out paying nothing even though the garage has to buy the stickers from the state .It depends on your relationship with the garage.


----------



## m39fan

Thanks guys! We're moving to the Tunnelton area in Preston County. Wife will be working in Morgantown.

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## jonathan bair

go to Boones garage in Ronceverte WV. I can give you his number. It will be about a 2 hour tootle down country roads, but beautiful none the less. Mike is the mechanic, he's always very fair, very busy, and he''ll probably give you a sticker if tell him you were referred by a loyal customer. He's never failed me for any of the things you listed. good luck. $12, and very lenient, most shops here only check signals, horn, lights, and that your paperwork is in order. IE registration, insurance, some check tire tread some dont.


----------



## Guest

I live in WV & years ago was a certified inspection mechanic . I have a little different take on vehicle inspections . When I was inspecting I basically went by the book . I felt there was a very good reason for doing so . ( safety ) Who wants a loved one or anyone else for that matter to be riding around in a vehicle that isn't safe to be on the road ? I do all my own mechanic work & make sure I keep my vehicles as safe as possible . If I wasn't experienced enough to take care of & repair my vehicles properly I'd surely want someone that was to do it .


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Benson is tough in this area. He has shut down a lot of the stations , and it is rumored on his day off, he looks for violations in parking lots, and takes pictures of the car, and takes pictures of the sticker, and comes down on the station whose sticker it is. 
He is an OK guy if your not doing nothing wrong. 
Just today, I needed to get my car inspected, same guy did it 2 or 3 times before, but this time he did not like my tint, and made me scrape it. 
Come to think of it though, isn't the window tint supposed to be checked outside?
He did it inside, might not have mattered. I didn't really care about the tint, I sort of liked it, it was on the car when I got it 2nd hand.

(Edit)
I used to do inspections in PA and WV.


----------



## vicker

As has been said, most people in out back places only check obvious things. I always got mine inspected in Sutton by the vegetable stand. The 1st time there my horn didn't work. I had the window down, and when he said blow the horn, I yelled "BEEP!",  passed with flying colors.


----------



## plowjockey

clovis said:


> If I were moving to a state that required vehicle inspections, I'd be milking my Indiana plates for as long as possible, maybe to the point of renewing the IN plates even after I moved there.
> 
> I still can't believe "My Man Mitch" hasn't forced us Hoosiers to have car inspections. Think of the tax revenue he could have...that tax and spend Republican has already raised taxes and fees on everything else.


_Governor check_ sir, (it's now Mike  )

Indiana used to have an annual vehicle safety inspection. I don't remember why, but it was ended around the late 1970's. 

Great to have seen it go, but it seemed odd, since other states were ramping up their state inspection requirements, especially, for that new hassle - tailpipe emissions.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

plowjockey said:


> _Governor check_ sir, (it's now Mike  )
> 
> Indiana used to have an annual vehicle safety inspection. I don't remember why, but it was ended around the late 1970's.
> 
> Great to have seen it go, but it seemed odd, since other states were ramping up their state inspection requirements, especially, for that new hassle - tailpipe emissions.


Actually it's good they have them (Inspections) IMO, after seeing the way some people let there cars go. 
They would never do anything to them unless they were forced to.


----------



## nostawmama

plowjockey said:


> _Governor check_ sir, (it's now Mike  )
> 
> Indiana used to have an annual vehicle safety inspection. I don't remember why, but it was ended around the late 1970's.
> 
> Great to have seen it go, but it seemed odd, since other states were ramping up their state inspection requirements, especially, for that new hassle - tailpipe emissions.


Date check plowjockey- that post was from 2011


----------



## simi-steading

Just thought I'd dig up an old thread... Man am I not loving WV now when it comes to inspections... I get making sure a vehicle is safe and road ready... but you lift anything at all, and change out the tires, you're going to have to pay more to get a "special" modified vehicle inspection... WHAT?!?!?!... and even then.. sounds like my Jeep isn't gonna be passing without a bunch of money to meet some ridiculous "issues" that you can get away with on an "unmodified" vehicles... Just add no lift, and you can get away with a whole lot more... Like even open wheel vehicles.. Lift it, and it's gotta be under the fender.. 

My neighbor has a rat rod, and runs open wheels with a legal inspection sticker, but I can't have my tires extend 1" past my fenders or flairs because of lift.. and I have to pay $25 more a year to be told that.

And to think I was going to get away from the law in WV..


----------



## Forcast

I in Morgan County, and going through the yearly inspection what a pain in the butt. If you fail the inspection you have 5 days to fix the stuff, so far I am up to $300.00 on fixing the breaks and muffler. Next is the windsheld thats $288.00 we had a hard winter I guess my 1979 windstar is feeling her age. Problem is it every year and I have not found a buy the sticker for $50 like in Baltimore. And you have to pay property tax on the car each year and regerstation .


----------



## Darren

simi-steading said:


> Just thought I'd dig up an old thread... Man am I not loving WV now when it comes to inspections... I get making sure a vehicle is safe and road ready... but you lift anything at all, and change out the tires, you're going to have to pay more to get a "special" modified vehicle inspection... WHAT?!?!?!... and even then.. sounds like my Jeep isn't gonna be passing without a bunch of money to meet some ridiculous "issues" that you can get away with on an "unmodified" vehicles... Just add no lift, and you can get away with a whole lot more... Like even open wheel vehicles.. Lift it, and it's gotta be under the fender..
> 
> My neighbor has a rat rod, and runs open wheels with a legal inspection sticker, but I can't have my tires extend 1" past my fenders or flairs because of lift.. and I have to pay $25 more a year to be told that.
> 
> And to think I was going to get away from the law in WV..


It sounds like you went to the wrong garage. PM me with the name.


----------



## simi-steading

Nah.... haven't been to anywhere yet with it Darren... Have a lot of work to do on it before it would even pass a normal inspection. Need to rewire it and add horns and stuff like that.. but the tires and fenders are going to probably be an issue.. as it is now, they are about 3" out past 4" flares.. 

I'm starting to think about pulling the fenders and build flat fenders from tubing.. then it's hard for them to know the "stock configuration" distances.. 

I got someone that will actually go with me to the right garage when the time comes.. 

But still.. having to pay more is bull.. Seems to me that some politicians are just looking to make it hard to pass inspection with anything at all that's lifted.


Oh, and after reading all the inspection rules I find it interesting there is NOTHING saying you have to have so much tread on a regular car,Just no threads showing, but if it's lifted you have to have 2/32's of tread... NEITHER of those scenarios are safe, yet they will pass them bald..


----------



## Darren

The loophole is the garage can always claim that the issue wasn't there when the inspection took place if someone from the state shows up and asks questions. It still comes down to personally knowing the garage owner. 

The state has been known to set a garage up with a rigged vehicle. If you're "not from around here", the garage owner is going to be suspicious. If the garage owner knows you and the vehicle is compliant when they see it, they're not responsible for what the vehicle owner does after it's inspected. Whether or not the vehicle was compliant or not is impossible for the state to prove unless they have someone there when the vehicle is inspected. That won't happen.

There's a lot of lifted vehicles in your county. Your jeep may not stick out as much as you think.


----------



## simi-steading

I am thinking about finding tires that will fit under it until after it's inspected, then I'll take the chance afterwards swapping back...

I'm telling you, WV has some pretty strange laws when it comes to inspections, and to me, for what seems to be such an easy going state on a lot of things, they sure can't seem to give a break to anyone looking to live the WV lifestyle in the sticks.. Seems almost like the politicians want to get out from being known as a 4 wheeling place, and trying to keep anything lifted off the streets.. 

Yep.. that's what I told my wife last night. All a garage has to do is claim it wasn't like then when it was inspected... and that's also why I'd have someone going with me to the garage that knows the owners..


----------



## 1948CaseVAI

I simply would not live in a state that *required* me to have a vehicle inspected. Such laws are acts of oppression.


----------



## simi-steading

I can't remember the last time I lived in a state that didn't require inspections... Illinois did, and there you had to have emissions too... as is the same here in VA, 

So long as I can have my guns, I'm a fairly happy.... I do gotta admit, at least I feel a little safer knowing that at least a few unsafe cars aren't on the road with me.. 

But this whole deal with a special "modified" inspection is nothing more than added income grab for the state, and seems to be because someone out there takes issue with big vehicles... There's no reason they should have their own separate set of rules, or be inspected any differently... A good mechanic can tell if a vehicle is safe or not, lifted, lowered, or stock.. A stock height car can have open wheels, such as a T bucket... .. but my Jeep has to have them tucked completely under stock size fenders and flares... Ridiculous and unjust... Just a way to keep a vehicle they don't like off the road.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

No vehicle inspection in New Mexico.
Texas has one though.


----------

